# Visitors Visa Stamp vs Computer record



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi,

I'm currently on a visitors visa. I asked for 30 days but my stamp in passport was 
given 90 days (I think the lady made a mistake when writting the date on the stamp)

- Is it possible that the computer may have a different depature date (30 days) to the stamp in my passport (90 days)?
- Do they record your expected departure date on computers?

I do not wish to over stay my welcome here and become an undesierable person.

Thanks


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

I think 90 days is the standard that is given for visitors visa at port of entry. So even though you asked for 30 days, they would have given you 90 days.


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

every immigration officer is different, some stamp based on your return ticket, some ask you how long you want it (max is 90 days) and others just stamp 30 or 90 days . i have known people who came for a month, got 90 days then left and came back a few months later and were given another 90 days no questions asked, its luck of the draw i guess


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.
- Is there a computer record of how many days a visitor was given?


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

DannyWelbeck said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> - Is there a computer record of how many days a visitor was given?


Not sure but I would say whatever date is in your passport is the date to go by. I have once requested a 6 month visa extension but the date written in my passport had an additional year. I went by that date and never had any issues.


----------

